# Question : comment fonctionne l'ardoise magique ?



## Tyler (4 Mars 2006)

Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?

(deux feuilles superposées qui une fois en contact produisent une marque noir ? Mais comment ?)

Merci.


----------



## Warflo (4 Mars 2006)

Tu es sur que tu es au bonne endroit? :mouais:


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2006)

C'est magique. ça s'explique pas....


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que tu es au bonne endroit? :mouais:



*Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

Tu parles de ça


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> *Le Bar MacG* Pour parler de la vie, de l'univers, de tout le reste... et pas forcément du Mac !



Merci Nephou.

Que serait un bar sans barman ???


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

Warflo a dit:
			
		

> Tu es sur que tu es au bonne endroit? :mouais:



ah BON


----------



## Warflo (4 Mars 2006)

Je voulais juste dire qu'il aurait put s'adresser ailleurs pour trouver une réponse plus compléte et plus serieuse


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

Celle-ci est mieux on peut la secouer...


----------



## Warflo (4 Mars 2006)

Et même le Widget


----------



## kaviar (4 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> Celle-ci est mieux on peut la secouer...


C'est un télécrans, variante de l'ardoise magique


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2006)

En tout cas elle fonctionne bien...


----------



## chandler_jf (4 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle fonctionne bien...



tu parles de l'ardoise ?


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle fonctionne bien...


çà m'rappelle un test..."dessinez un arbre" drôle de racines


----------



## jahrom (4 Mars 2006)

chandler_jf a dit:
			
		

> tu parles de l'ardoise ?



aussi.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> aussi.


il faut la secouer aussi avant tout usage?


----------



## chandler_jf (5 Mars 2006)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> il faut la secouer aussi avant tout usage?



ben oui !!!! regarde  il a fini  
Sinon ta question, elle est pas au bon endroit ... c'est une question pour les forums Technique :rateau: 



			
				jahrom a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas elle fonctionne bien...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?
> 
> (deux feuilles superposées qui une fois en contact produisent une marque noir ? Mais comment ?)
> 
> Merci.


C'est quoi ce truc ??? les feuilles sont exactement dans le même sens ???


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Mars 2006)

Tyler a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un pourrait me renseigner ?
> 
> (deux feuilles superposées qui une fois en contact produisent une marque noir ? Mais comment ?)
> 
> Merci.



Principe de l'ardoise magique à poudre
----------------------------------------
En secouant l'ardoise magique on dépose par effet électrostatique une couche de particules "grises" ou "dorées" sur la face intérieure d'une dalle transparente enserrée dans un cadre

Une petite pointe,déplaçable à angle droit dans les 2 axes au moyen de 2 molettes, frotte contre la dalle transparente et "enlève" les particules sur son passage ... on vient d'écrire par "magie"
c'est pourquoi il est impossible "d'effacer" les traits maladroits ... on est malheureusement obligé de redéposer des particules sur l'entièreté de la dalle en la secouant à nouveau

Le fond du boitier étant noir on a l'impression que l'on écrit en noir sur l'ardoise

Principe de l'ardoise magique à gel
--------------------------------------
Deux feuilles (1 transparente,l'autre noire) sont imobilisées dans un cadre ... un gel de couleur grise est répandue entre ces deux feuilles
Avec une spatule on étale de façon uniforme ce gel ... on vient "d'effacer" l'ardoise
A l'aide d'une stylet on appuye par dessus la feuille transparente ... le stylet creuse un sillon dans le gel .. on voit à travers ce sillon la couleur noire de la seconde feuille .... on vient d'écrire par "magie"!! 

On repasse la spatule sur le cadre et hop c'est "ré-effacé"
.


----------

